# Come on Isabelle!!!!!



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My Alpine doe was due LAST Monday!!! Still no babies! How much longer can she possibly go?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You mean over a week?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe your due date was a little of? Don't worry, she can't hold on to them forever!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes over a week. The kids are alive and she's in great spirits and looks very ready. She just isn't going 
into labor!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Doe's Code ya know


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah it's just a pain! Lol 
Her ligs are now GONE! They were there just a couple hours ago, so we're making progress!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very exciting , keep us posted  Good luck !


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Still waiting lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the waiting is the worst part im waiting on my two does to go and it is nerve racking . I hate not knowing the due date but it has to be soon. I bet I won't make that mistake again


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Waiting IS very hard.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's contracting!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh boy!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Two doelings!!!!!! One looks like daddy one looks just like mommy. I have a question though, there are two placentas- is that normal for twins? Or might there be more babies?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats. I've never had a Doe deliver two placentas but I've have had a sheep do that many times.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it usually with more than two babies?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

There should be one placenta for every kid unless they are identical twins in the same sac. Always count your placentas after kidding to make sure doe cleans out properly.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We've only ever had one placenta for every set of twins born and they weren't identical.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

How long should I give her before I go in and check for another? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are concerned, then go in and check now.


----------

